# New Archery Club, Toronto (west) area



## C.rossfire

I am west of u by 3 hours (Port Huron) MI, and there is an awesome indoor range approximatley 75 3D targets, and shoots up to 60+ yards. FULL QUIVER and MORE is the name, u can google it or there is also a YouTube of it, great place and they have orginized shoots once a month in the winter and quest/ G5 showed up and gave away a new bow


----------



## hoody123

That's excellent news for those poor sucks still living in TO


----------



## ZarkSniper

C.rossfire said:


> I am west of u by 3 hours (Port Huron) MI, and there is an awesome indoor range approximatley 75 3D targets, and shoots up to 60+ yards. FULL QUIVER and MORE is the name, u can google it or there is also a YouTube of it, great place and they have orginized shoots once a month in the winter and quest/ G5 showed up and gave away a new bow


I have been there many times, but it is a little far for those from West Toronto to travel to. I agree though, awsome facility.

That is great news Stash, now that I am in Milton it will be very easy for me to get there :thumb:


----------



## OCCS-RJ

*open for shooting*

Thanks for the plug Stash , we are now open. Our range is active with 7 of our 17 archery butts ready to go. We will be opening more butts as we get the fabric to fill them. Just a reminder that we are a multi sport complex and will require everyone to have dedicated indoor shoes when entering the range. This is to protect our 7,000 square foot hardwood sports floor. If you would like, have a look at the link at the top of this thread and please call or email for more info. 

Regards
RJ


----------



## shootthewhatnow

OCCS-RJ said:


> Thanks for the plug Stash , we are now open. Our range is active with 7 of our 17 archery butts ready to go. We will be opening more butts as we get the fabric to fill them. Just a reminder that we are a multi sport complex and will require everyone to have dedicated indoor shoes when entering the range. This is to protect our 7,000 square foot hardwood sports floor. If you would like, have a look at the link at the top of this thread and please call or email for more info.
> 
> Regards
> RJ


Any chance we can get some range hours posted? I see the information regarding the league nites, however I'd be interested in dropping in on a Saturday or Sunday if'n yer open... 

Cheers,

AW

(Ps. I used the email link, but figured this would be a more public... err... forum... )


----------



## OCCS-RJ

League & Open shooting
Tuesday and Thursday evenings
6pm - 8pm Youth (8-14 yrs) and Family
8pm - 10 pm Adult (15+)

Open Shooting
Saturday 4pm - 10pm
Sunday 4pm - 8pm
(except long weekends)

(please note that we occasionally run clinics and seminars on Saturday and Sundays that will interupt the regular shooting schedule, we will post info on the webpage and at the club well in advance).

Daytime hours available call to arrange 905-820-5151


----------



## cruzctrl

This has some serious potential as there really is no where to practice in T.O. (that I am aware of) other then the Science Center range (which has no instruction and is in desperate need of maintenance).

Will there be club membership as I can't find it on your sight (though I might just be missing it) allowing for reduced lane fee's or other perks?

As with the question above, regular hours? open hours? club hours? (if there i variation)

Also, I see private instruction and several week long classes, will there be the ability to book group one off classes? Myself and a few of my friends have our own equipment but every now and again several without gear want to come try it and a 6 week class is a lot to have someone with no gear/experience to commit to.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*indoors*

goodluck from ycb


----------



## OCCS-RJ

cruzctrl said:


> This has some serious potential as there really is no where to practice in T.O. (that I am aware of) other then the Science Center range (which has no instruction and is in desperate need of maintenance).
> 
> Will there be club membership as I can't find it on your sight (though I might just be missing it) allowing for reduced lane fee's or other perks?
> 
> As with the question above, regular hours? open hours? club hours? (if there i variation)
> 
> Also, I see private instruction and several week long classes, will there be the ability to book group one off classes? Myself and a few of my friends have our own equipment but every now and again several without gear want to come try it and a 6 week class is a lot to have someone with no gear/experience to commit to.


One off group rentals are welcome, we can discuss those on a case by case basis. Regarding a club membership. The high overhead in the GTA is a real issue, we may look at this in the future but at present we have offerd a way to reward a commitment to our organization by giving a discount on 5 or more hours purchased at one time. In essence you could figure out how many hours you are likely to use in a month, purchase those hours at the discounted rate and ... you have a monthly membership..sorta. The hours you purchase never expire, you use all of the hours you purchase. We will never ask for volunteerism (unless you apply for the position), you will shoot in an airconditioned range with 17 built in target butts capable of handling 34 shooters at one time. The facility has an occupancy load of 100 participants, we have change rooms, viewing area, meeting room and a small kitchenette. For the competitive types (or those looking to improve thier technique) we are working on a video bio-feedback lane where we produce high quality video images (using the dartfish program) that you can purchase on DVD to analyze with your coach. For the youth we will be running the CanBow program. We will be offering some equipment sales and will be placing regular orders with the Bow Shop in Waterloo and can arrange sales and service from our facility. 

Our range times have grown (remember we also run regular fencing programs that use up a portion of our floor time).

Tuesday and Thursday 6-8pm youth/Family league/open shooting
Tuesday and Thursday 8-10pm adult league/open shooting
Saturday 4-10pm open shooting
Sunday 9-10am kids 6-8/family instructed 
10:15- 11:15am kids 8-11/family instructed 
11:30 -12:30pm youth 12-15/family instructed
12:45-1:45pm Aduly instructed
Sunday 4-8pm open shooting

Summer camps - see city of mississauga connect2rec site
Robin Hood camp kids 10 - 14yrs.
Knight School kids 8-11 yrs.

I encourage anyone who wishes to come by for a tour and visit, come see what we have to offer or give us a call (905-8205151) it's gonna be great!

Ron
OCCS 
3750B Laird Rd. unit 14
Mississauga, ON


----------

